
Ask HN: How do you organize your emails in Outlook? - tixocloud
Read about Inbox Zero, Getting Things Done, etc. and am curious at what HN-ers have found that works and doesn&#x27;t work?<p>I took a stab at using OneNote in addition to Outlook and a notebook but there seems to be a lot of admin overhead to keep everything in sync so I&#x27;d love to know how folks are organizing all the information and requests coming in.
======
Rjevski
I keep emails that are waiting to be actioned upon in my inbox, and once
they're done they're archived.

I make sure to never subscribe to any spam-letters or unneeded notifications
so I only get like a handful of emails a day (all from _human_ senders) and
this approach works pretty well for me.

Archive is a dumping ground for all the "done" stuff and I rely on search if I
ever need to find anything in there.

